#ubuntu-us-co 2010-11-22
<adcoma> hi!!!
<adcoma> i have a problem with d510mo...  with r8111dl network card, driver 8169.
<adcoma>  on occasion it works and sometimes not
<adcoma> http://amk1.wordpress.com/2009/06/09/realtek-8168-module-issue , This not work for me
<adcoma> help me pleaseeeeeeeeee!!!!!!
<joey> well I would if you stayed on the channel long enough for me to see you
<funnylookinhat> ;)
<joey> I admit, I think it takes every newbie to IRC a while before they figure that out
<joey> the I in IRC doesn't mean Instant
<rockstar> joey, you mean you're not instantly seeing what I'm saying here?
<joey> rockstar: I mean I'm not instantly looking to see what you're saying here :-)
<rockstar> joey, :)
<funnylookinhat> Ah IRC - helping people like rockstar flirt with other people like joey ...  :)
<joey> funnylookinhat: I think that's Internet Romance Chat
<funnylookinhat> Ah right.
<joey> funnylookinhat: that person you poked about my web project didn't come through. Neither did yours rockstar
<joey> I think I'll just head over to odesk and hire someone to do it.
<wontoner> what're you trying to get done?
<joey> wontoner: website overhaul
<joey> wontoner: volunteer group in Boulder needs a better website
<joey> wontoner: probably moving from plain jane html to wordpress
<wontoner> is there a budget?
#ubuntu-us-co 2010-11-23
<joey> wontoner: no.  They don't even have a bank account. Nobody wanted to do it for free around here so I'll hire someone from India/Paki/Philip  to do it
<joey> I can pay them $30 and get a good webstie
<joey> unless I can find someone who wants to do it for free and/or for their portfolio
<wontoner> Hmm is there a deadline?
<joey> no deadline
<joey> it's mostly a copy & paste job ... I just don't have the time
<joey> some audio files and pictures have to be moved over
<joey> I was hoping to score some 17yo going for an arts degree that would love to have it as part of their portfolio but the ones I did find never got back to me
<joey> no reason given
<joey> so I've been thinking about just putting in some money to make it happen
<joey> the website owner doesn't care about it
<wontoner> yea kids can be hard to pin down
<wontoner> You could always ask developers. Some companies are looking for charity-type work
<wontoner> gotta go, good luck with that
#ubuntu-us-co 2010-11-24
<keen1011> Happy Thanksgiving Everyone!
<keen1011> Nobody probably cares, but 23andMe is having a $99 Thanksgiving sale, so you can test your DNA. http://twitter.com/23andme
<joey> heh
#ubuntu-us-co 2012-11-20
<MagicFab> FunnyLookinHat, o/
<FunnyLookinHat> MagicFab, heyo
<MagicFab> So, gaming, huh? :)
<FunnyLookinHat> Steam 4 Linux!
<FunnyLookinHat> It's a BEAUTIFUL machine in person... definitely doesn't come off as large as the pictures depict it...
<MagicFab> "I STAYED LATE FOR WORK!" :D :D
<FunnyLookinHat> Testing == Work
<FunnyLookinHat> ;)
<MagicFab> "I am in a LAN MEETING" err... etc. :)
<MagicFab> nice
<FunnyLookinHat> MagicFab, how's life ?
<MagicFab> FunnyLookinHat, having fun:  I am http://www.station-c.com/ for the day - too much noise at home :)
<FunnyLookinHat> MagicFab, ooh cool - those hacker space work environments are always fun   :)
#ubuntu-us-co 2012-11-21
<nUboon2Age> hello
<nUboon2Age> mfisch: , lubotu1 , wcchandler anyone around?
<nUboon2Age> I will be in Denver Dec 15th-29th and would like to get together with folks (like how about let's hold an Ubuntu Hour?)
#ubuntu-us-co 2013-11-18
<snafu_> hello
<snafu_> hello hello
<snafu_> yo yo yo
<lirakis> hey all
<lirakis> just found out about this group when looking at a new system76 laptop
<lirakis> didnt know system76 was in CO
<FunnyLookinHat> lirakis, yup  :D
<FunnyLookinHat> What model you looking at?
<lirakis> FunnyLookinHat,  https://www.system76.com/laptops/model/daru4
<FunnyLookinHat> Ah - good choice.  :)
 * FunnyLookinHat works at System76.
<FunnyLookinHat> The darter has a really great feel to it - and it gets somewhere in the realm of 5h battery life depending on how you use it.
<lirakis> FunnyLookinHat, im up in Fort Collins :)
<lirakis> FunnyLookinHat, happy to support CO business
<FunnyLookinHat> lirakis, Ah nice  :)
<FunnyLookinHat> What do you do up there?
<lirakis> FunnyLookinHat, im a software engineer for a VoIP company ( OnSIP )
<lirakis> FunnyLookinHat, any info on the keyboard on the darter?  I looked around in a couple forums and saw a few people saying maybe they were missing some keypresses
<FunnyLookinHat> Oh wow - that looks way cool.  I do software dev too - so anything with a slick API ( including WebRTC support ) is a winner for me  :)
<lirakis> FunnyLookinHat, funny you should ask ... we are (hush hush) working on a developer type product with webRTC
<FunnyLookinHat> lirakis, well I saw a public note about WebRTC support on onsip.com/developers :D
<FunnyLookinHat> I've had nothing but good luck with the Darter keyboard - I suspect that those few users might have faulty keyboard.
<lirakis> FunnyLookinHat, we just launched our first webrtc offering, which rides ontop of our distributed SIP network.  Now we are looking to build it out further
<FunnyLookinHat> Ah ok
<FunnyLookinHat> Very cool!
<FunnyLookinHat> I know we're a bit out of the way for you - but if you're ever in Denver you could swing by the office to try the keyboard out yourself.
<lirakis> FunnyLookinHat, GetOnSIP  is our initial webrtc launch thing
<FunnyLookinHat> cool cool
<lirakis> FunnyLookinHat, ill probably end up getting the darter with a 3yr support/warranty
<FunnyLookinHat> Yeah we offer a 30 day return in case you don't like it - full refund except for shipping as long as it's not damaged... we understand laptops are the sort of thing you have to feel out
<lirakis> FunnyLookinHat, yeah - this will be my firs 76 machine.  Previously ive just researched chipsets and rolled the dice
<lirakis> ha ha
<lirakis> so im sure it will be a better experience than that
<FunnyLookinHat> Yeah most definitely!
<FunnyLookinHat> Hmm - talk to me about your API ( OnSIP )
<FunnyLookinHat> XMPP events , would that allow me to easily build in a dashboard that could show who is on calls and whatnot ?
<lirakis> FunnyLookinHat, yes
<lirakis> FunnyLookinHat, we actually have built that out as part of our offering for HostedPBX.
<lirakis> we built a portal called my.onsip
<FunnyLookinHat> Ah
<lirakis> which is built on our own api's and allows for chat, presence and calling from the browser
<lirakis> we have 2 API sets, a rest api and an xmpp api
<lirakis> the xmpp is largely for events
<FunnyLookinHat> lirakis, mind a pm ?
<lirakis> the restapi is more for provisioning and administration of users and features
<lirakis> FunnyLookinHat, sure
<snafu_> hello
<lirakis> hi
<snafu_> what are yall up to today
<lirakis> trying to figure out what system76 laptop to buy
<lirakis> ha ha
<snafu_> nice nice there a bit much don't you think
<lirakis> snafu_, not really.  i mean if you look at the new xps 13 sputnik that was announced, the darter is MUCH more reasonably priced
<snafu_> ya idk the gazelle is a nice price and the bonobo is bad a$$ i have see that thing just to much for a laptop
<lirakis> snafu_, yah - i have a 17.3 now ... and i think im done with BEAST laptops
<lirakis> snafu_,  for me .. since they all have the same resolution - the screen size is less important
<snafu_> for my i don't get the best laptop ill get the cheaper one and fork more money in to my desktop
<snafu_> for me*
<lirakis> yeah - i have a nice desktop at home, this is for work
<lirakis> oh well things to pour over for another time
<lirakis> im off!
<snafu_> see ya
#ubuntu-us-co 2013-11-19
<lirakis> FunnyLookinHat, made up my mind on the Gologo ultra pro  ;)  The touchscreen is a gamble/novelty and I'd rather bet on the greater performance of the i7-4750HQ, and iris pro 5200 gfx, and the quality of the color pro ips matte screen
<FunnyLookinHat> lirakis, Oh nice!  We just started our holiday sales too - so you can get a free upgrade to the 802.11 AC wireless card on that model
<lirakis> yeah I just saw that :)
#ubuntu-us-co 2013-11-20
<syrious> hello?
<ruben_> Hello, my laptop (ASUS k53S) does not boot normally anymore (in peppermint 4) all of the sudden, i have to to start with lubuntu livecd and set acpi=no, lacpi=no ...
<ruben_> <ruben_> otherwise my pc just freezes during boot
<ruben_> <ruben_> $ dmesg | egrep -i "Error|fail"
<ruben_> <ruben_> [    0.004000] tsc: Fast TSC calibration failed
<ruben_> <ruben_> [    8.594848] EXT4-fs (sda1): re-mounted. Opts: errors=remount-ro
<ruben_> <ruben_> [    8.990064] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: pci_enable_msi failed(0Xfffffffa)
<ruben_> <ruben_> [   10.752996] [drm:drm_pci_agp_init] *ERROR* Cannot initialize the agpgart module.
<ruben_> <ruben_> [   10.753065] DRM: Fill_in_dev failed.
<ruben_> <ruben_> [   11.877526] init: failsafe main process (598) killed by TERM signal
<ruben_> <ruben_> [   16.421130] atl1c 0000:05:00.0: Unable to allocate MSI interrupt Error: -6
<ruben_> <ruben_> [  356.716539] mce: [Hardware Error]: Machine check events logged
<ruben_> <ruben_> does anybody have a clue what could be the issue or here to look, i have allready opened my laptop and the fan seems to working fine btw
<ruben_> <ruben_> I also resetted bios settings after tinkering with them (after things allready went wrong, so should not be the issue)
#ubuntu-us-co 2013-11-21
<joey> well I do but apparently ruben has left
#ubuntu-us-co 2013-11-22
<lirakis> FunnyLookinHat, galago ultra pro ordered :)
<FunnyLookinHat> lirakis, !!! You won't be disappointed :D
#ubuntu-us-co 2013-11-24
<snafu_> hello hello
<snafu__> Hello
<snafu__> ooooo someone is useing my name
<Cheri703> if you didn't exit properly, it may be ghosted, if you type /msgNickServ ghost snafu_ <passwordifyouhaveone>   It should get rid of the other one
<Cheri703> bah /msg NickServ
<Cheri703> sorry, missed a space the first time
<snafu006> thank Cheri703 i forgot to register
<Cheri703> ah, ok
<snafu006> *** You're banned! Email opers@SpotChat.org with the ERROR line below for help.
<snafu006> * Closing link: (unknown@75.163.197.187) [G-Lined: Excessive clones]
<snafu006> * Disconnected (Remote host closed socket).
<snafu006> ok so who did this happen
<snafu006> how
#ubuntu-us-co 2015-11-18
<decebal> Helo all
#ubuntu-us-co 2017-11-23
<eloirebes> hello
<eloirebes> anyone knows how change what data is downloaded in local cache on Evolution email client?  Thankyou
